# Weight loss



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I know there is s weight loss area to the forum and wondered if anyone knows how to access this? xxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

There is; it is private. You need to ask an admin for access. I will let them know.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

You should have access now. Xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi 
I'm also waiting for access to this area... How do I see if they've sorted it?? Thanks x


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi there- I can't seem to find the weightloss thread. Can someone help please? Admin?
Thanks,
Marm x


----------

